

Moving off Meteor improved our load time by 87% - bradavogel
https://mixmax.com/blog/scaling-mixmax-front-end

======
dandyhighwayman
is there anything you'd change in Meteor to improve the performance?

~~~
bradavogel
Yes, implement server-side rendering, tracked here in Meteor's tracker:
[https://trello.com/c/Lz07fBAm/7-server-side-
rendering](https://trello.com/c/Lz07fBAm/7-server-side-rendering)

Meteor is almost there. It's inherently isomorphic and its Blaze templating
engine (a fork of Handlebars) can run both server and client side. They just
need an easy way to render those templates from routes defined on the server
side.

